# egg share question



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi i will be starting private ivf hopefully next year and have been looking into egg share. The main reason being is when i was told i couldnt have anymore children (i have 1 child) it crumbled me and as i know there are so many couples who need help id like to help, another reason is im aware it lowers ivf cost. My partners abit off about the idea and id like to know if i egg share does that mean i have any respinsibility over a child been born or could they look for me as they get older?  If i was to egg share id see that couple as the childs parentsbut ive heard many things and dont want to sign up for anything until i know the ins and outs, thanks x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi hun

If you egg share/donate eggs you have no legal responsibility/right over any children born as a result.  The one thing to bear in mind is that any children resulting from your eggs does have a legal right to access your details when they turn 18 and can contact you.

If you're ok with that then it's a wonderful thing to do (I donated eggs a while back)

s x


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Tinkerbell

I think its a very brave thing that you are considering. 

We have been on the other side of the fence where we have used a donor to help to conceive our first child. As far as we have been told; legally the donor doesn't know anything about the recipient and vice versa. The Donor can ask to receive a letter if a child has been born from one of their embryos. 

There is no contact made between the donor and recipient - and it is purely up to the recipient if they want to tell that child they are from a donor egg. If they do, the child has every right to contact the donor once they turn 18. 

However, from my understanding no parental rights would legally fall to the donor, this is made clear at the consent stage very early on. 

When considering this, the clinic often refers you to a Councillor to help answer any questions you might have on the subject - I would defiantly recommend this. 

I can only comment on this as a positive thing due to the lack of Donor Eggs in the Country as it was our only option to have a donor for our cycles. However, I am sure there will people on here that will be able to discuss their situations with you.
x


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for your replies its a relief to see it from a egg sharer and soneone who needed eggs. Id obviously descuss this further with my partner. Before i new i had fertility issues i always said id love to do it but now i have my partner to consider to. The main issue with my partner is if a child does contact me turning 18 and dont get me wrong it would be lively to see that i gave a couple a chance to become parents but on the other hand id feel so bad if a child contacted me because theyd have there parents if that makes sense. Ill defo consider it and talk with my consultant when i go for ivf. Thankyou so much for your help x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't worry about the child contacting me. I said in my goodwill message to them that I'd be happy to hear from them & answerany questions they may have but to know I can't take the place of their real parents. Someone said to me, what if you donate your eggs to a horrible couple who mistreat the child? But I can't see that happening. To reach the point of using donor eggs, the recipient has usually been through years of ttc, spent loads on own egg treatment and have made a huge emotional decision to take donor eggs, not to mention the high cost of donor egg ivf. They are highly motivated to become parents and I don't think people who go through all that are the type to mistreat a child, as any resulting children will be too precious to them.


----------

